

If 3D Printing Wins, Shapeways Loses - patricko
http://www.hackthings.com/if-3d-printing-wins-shapeways-loses/

======
georgemcbay
You can buy a traditional printer for peanuts these days and yet Walmart,
Costco, etc still make tons of money printing photos.

For 3D (where the printers will be bigger and smellier and require more
technical chops to operate even as they fall to mass market prices) this will
hold even more so.

~~~
ejlowry
But really most people just stopped printing photos altogether as smartphones
took over photography.

